# filing a tax return in spain



## steffers53 (Oct 3, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if you need to file a yearly tax return if you are not earning an income, but living off savings brought into a Spanish bank every month and not reaching any more than about 15000 euros a year ( to pay mortgage and basic costs here )?

I have always filed a tax return over the last 5 years, but now my situation has changed and I am not in employment here.

is there a certain limit of income over which you HAVE to submit a return?

many thanks,
s.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

steffers53 said:


> Can anyone tell me if you need to file a yearly tax return if you are not earning an income, but living off savings brought into a Spanish bank every month and not reaching any more than about 15000 euros a year ( to pay mortgage and basic costs here )?
> 
> I have always filed a tax return over the last 5 years, but now my situation has changed and I am not in employment here.
> 
> ...


Well for a joint income you have about a €13K allowance so you wouldn't have to pay tax, but personally I would file a nil return. Certainly on €15k though _in theory _you will have a small tax liability


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

steffers53 said:


> Can anyone tell me if you need to file a yearly tax return if you are not earning an income, but living off savings brought into a Spanish bank every month and not reaching any more than about 15000 euros a year ( to pay mortgage and basic costs here )?
> 
> I have always filed a tax return over the last 5 years, but now my situation has changed and I am not in employment here.
> 
> ...


The answer is YES. And if you own any property (mortgage indicates such) etc you should do anyway. There is a MINIMUM income UNDER which it's not compulsory - About €550/month if memory serves. Even the INEM payments will put you over this. Much will depend HOW you declare too. Joint or separate.


----------

